
Pray Someone Steals Your Startup Idea - laurex
https://medium.com/@ChrisHerd/pray-someone-steals-your-startup-idea-f1ca0492b683
======
haecceity
This is why I find it funny when I meet people who guard their startup idea
like it’s top secret. I find it better to share what I’m working so I can get
collaborators or critique.

